# Cracked Tranny!



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i was outside at my local track bashing when i cracked my tranny case on my evader st. my local hobby shop says none of there suppliers have that piece in stock. and they probably won't get it until the end of the month! i can't wait all that time! what do i do? what do i do?


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

If you're that desperate find an online supplier. It'll probably cost more though when you factor in shipping and if that is the only thing you're ordering.......


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i don't care! i can't just sit around for a month.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

is the tranny case part of the stress tech guarantee? if it is, i can just mail in the part and get a new one.


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

That would be a question for Duratrax. Call em up.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

well, i just ordered the piece from tower hobbies, it won't get to me till mid april. i'm kind of p.o.-ed though. because i just went to duratrax.com, and found out the tranny case was part of the stress tech deal. who knew a tranny case would be called a gearbox set?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> well, i just ordered the piece from tower hobbies, it won't get to me till mid april. i'm kind of p.o.-ed though. because i just went to duratrax.com, and found out the tranny case was part of the stress tech deal. who knew a tranny case would be called a gearbox set?


If it is back-ordered you can cancel the backorder and get it for free through the guarantee. If it hasn't shipped yet, cancel the order (and since this is the weekend, it probably hasn't shipepd yet, so get on the phone quick.) You can return it too but you end up paying shipping both ways.

A person who would know the tranny case was called a gearbox set would be a person who looked at the exploded view that comes as part of the instructions. In other words, _read the instructions_. That's why the manufacturer went to all the trouble to _print_ the instructions. And if you don't have the instructions, look at the parts list for your truck in Tower's RC parts SuperStore. I do that a lot even for cars I don't have to see if there are useful parts available that I might adapt to other purposes.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks for your help! i cancled my back order and i'm going to mail the piece in and get a new one.


----------

